# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Pacífico Sul 2009/2010)



## AnDré (16 Mar 2010 às 01:03)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica Pacífico Sul, a leste de 160°E. 







*Época*
A época nesta região inicia-se oficialmente a *1 de Novembro e prolonga-se até 30 de Abril*.

*Trajectos*






*Vigilância e Alertas*
Há duas entidades responsáveis pelos alertas e vigilância nesta região.

* Entre 160°E e 120°W e a norte de 25°S
 Fiji Meteorological Service (RSMC Nadi)

* A sul de 25°S
 Meteorological Service of New Zealand (Wellington)


*Link's úteis:*
- Fiji Meteorological Service
- Meteorological Service of New Zealand 
- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2010 às 01:07)

As ilhas Fiji, estiveram, e ainda estão, a ser afectadas por um ciclone de grande intensidade, o_ Tomas_. 

Atravessou o arquipélago com a intensidade 4 de ciclone, e dirige-se agora para sul, devendo posteriormente rumar a sudeste.











------------------------------


> Um forte ciclone atingiu hoje o norte das ilhas Fiji danificando várias casas e colheitas e provocando a retirada de milhares de pessoas para refúgios, anunciou o gabinete de gestão dos desastres.
> 
> O ciclone Tomas tem a categoria quatro numa escala graduada de um a cinco (para mais forte).
> 
> ...


----------

